# Coyote Trapping



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been trapping coyotes for about a month now, and i haven't had any luck. I have a dirt hole set with a #2 Duke set, with liver as bait, and for lure i have been useing long distance call LDC. Shoudl i change something?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is there sign nearby? Tracks, scat??

Have coyotes worked the set?

Location location location.


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes they have worked it, i have tracks and scat around it, and one dug out the trap, and somethignset it off and got out!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Keep your traps clean and odor free, adjust pan tension to around four pounds. Make sure traps are bedded solid.


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, what is better urine? or like a long distance call like i use?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Both.

Bait/lure down the hole, urine on the backing.


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just make damn sure you get quality coyote urine. Some stuff that's sold is very watered down, some is dog urine. etc. make sure you know what you're getting.

Just plan urine works well also. And you don't need a gallon at a set. Watch what a dog does when it's out pissing in the yard marking spots, it's about 3 or 4 drops, that's enough to do the job. A lot of guys like to douse the area. You don't need to.

I use quite a bit of scat at my sets also. It makes for a good visual.

xdeano


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is a good urine? and where would you put the scat? in front of the set or just out away from it?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can leave the scat where it is or put it off to the side or above the dirt hole. There's two things here that are of concern here. You had an animal pull out and the trap was dug up. The one that pulled out is most likely never going to work a set that has the same lure that your using. It got pinched once and it definitely doesn't want to get pinched again. The one that dug up your trap either felt the trap move because it wasn't bedded solid as mentioned above or the trap was dirty. I would clean my trap up good and use a different lure or bait. And also as mentioned, a good quality urine alone has taken a lot of fur. I would change my tactics and put in a different set like a flat set or post set. Do a Google search on those and experiment with them. These sets are often overlooked by some trappers because the dirt hole set is the most popular set. However, a good flat set is deadly.


----------



## theoldtrapper (Aug 27, 2012)

hey i have a large cage trap 5foot long,1ftand something tall width is same as highth.have hole chickens feathers on in it along with hamburger meat.trap is set along tractor path,beside tobbacco feild,in between 2 ponds.tracks are everywhere around trap but can not seem to get them in the trap.probably a dozen coyotes on my 19 acres.any suggestions?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you've got a dozen on 19 acres,where are you located?There's many on here that will help you out.You could save your cage and chicken feathers also.  
Or,you could just call the local Sportsmens Club,have an outing where they surround the 19 acres with shotgunners and clean em out in one fell swoop with you getting the fur as part of the deal. :beer:


----------

